# Do they even make ddr2 1333 ram???



## AUTOBOOT2000

why the hell do they have motherboards that support ddr2 1333? Do they make such ram and where do I get it?? Or is it just for overclocking?


----------



## PC eye

http://www.theinquirer.net/en/inquirer/news/2007/04/11/ddr3-delayed-ddr2-to-go-1333


----------



## AUTOBOOT2000

PC eye said:


> http://www.theinquirer.net/en/inquirer/news/2007/04/11/ddr3-delayed-ddr2-to-go-1333



That's 2007 so where the hell can I get me some of these ddr2 1333???


----------



## lovely?

the highest available on newegg is ddr2 1200mhz. i think that is ddr2's limit.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

> the highest available on newegg is ddr2 1200mhz. i think that is ddr2's limit.


Technically memory can run as high as the memory controller allows... which means that a DDR2-1333 mobo is capable of running DDR2 at those speeds. Currently, however, there is no DDR2-1333 available; so, the number refers to maximum vy overclocking.


----------



## lovely?

well yeah what i should have said was that they do not make ddr2 1333, and i've never seen a motherboard that natively supported it either. the highest speed i have ever seen sold and supported is ddr2 1200.


----------



## PC eye

I saw that speed listed on some board specs over a year ago while never actually seeing that speed of memoory introduced at newegg or other vendors. The discussion was there in various articles while no actual memory seems to have been marketed. The fastest speed then was DDR2 1066. 

DDR3 1333 was expected to be delayed seeing some articles pointing at DDR2 being able to reach 1333mhz speeds. Another similar article to the one earlier brought that up in April of 2007.  http://www.dvhardware.net/article18314.html


----------



## AUTOBOOT2000

lovely? said:


> well yeah what i should have said was that they do not make ddr2 1333, and i've never seen a motherboard that natively supported it either. the highest speed i have ever seen sold and supported is ddr2 1200.



This natively supports ddr2 1333 seems kinda ridiculous since they don't event make it... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128359


----------



## scooter

OCZ and Corsair both have DDR2-1200 and DDR2-1250 (PC2-10000 & PC2-10066) but I've only seen 1333mhz in DDR3 modules.


----------



## PC eye

The references you will find on DDR2 1333 will be on the specifications for boards or in articles on the delays seen with DDR3 1333. The specs on boards simply show those models would support DDR2 1333 if it had come out.

The specifications seen at newegg on the Gigabyte model show DDR2 1366 not 1333 there which is another misconception due to that typo.


----------

